# Abu Dhabi - Public Transportation & Running Groups



## ocbarney (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
I am moving to Abu Dhabi for a 3-6 month internship in September. I'm currently looking around for rates on hotel apartments (at least for the first month until I might find a share) - but I'm curious on how reliable the public transportation is in Abu Dhabi. Since I will not have a car I will be reliant on the bus to get me to work each day. If it's very reliable I would feel comfortable with living a further distance from work, but if it's not I guess I should stick to a walkable distance. Opinions?

Also, any advice on a good, safe area of Abu Dhabi for a single female to live? Preferably somewhere that I can go running in the morning on my own. 

And speaking of running...anyone on here belong to the Hash House Harriers running group? I found the group online and would like to do it but am a bit nervous since I'm not the strongest runner. 

Thanks in advance for your help - I'm very excited about my trip!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't answer about running, but there are a number of hotel apts in AD. If you have a generous living allowance, Grand Millenium next to Al Wahda Mall is fabulous (Agoda can get pretty good rates for you but the apts don't show up on Expedia or the Millenium web site) and I know women were staying there with no problem. There are a few Arjaan Rotanas in town (Hala Arjaan and Maha Arjaan come to mind) which are less expensive, but not sure how they are for women. Rotana is an excellent chain though.

Other cheaper places tend to cater to the "Bachelor" population so be wary.

Bus service in the northern part of AD island is very good....but spotty elsewhere. Taxis are relatively cheap though.


----------



## Gomimimi (Apr 30, 2012)

About the apartment: I'll stay in "vision hotel apartments deluxe" at Hamdan street (it's in the city). At the pics it looks very nice and costs about 2000€ for one month


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

you are welcome to the UAE

*Accommodation* : Dubizzle Abu Dhabi | Short Stay & Short Term Rentals in Abu Dhabi, UAE

*Running* Striders Home

*Public Transportation* : My advice is to rent near your company or rent a car on monthly basis


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

I am not sure about the HHH, but you should come and join the Abu Dhabi Striders . We have multiple runs throughout the city during the week, and also put on races. It's a friendly bunch and gets quite large when the weather turns. Come on out, there are always new people showing up all the time.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

HHH used to be more of a drinking group than running from earlier reputations. I don't know any current members.
The public buses are excellent, but only if your point of origin and destination are on a bus route. Reem Island for example has no buses at all! So then travel by taxi is necessary, which although cheap can mount up if you are using them daily.
Ramee apartments are usually OK too, similar to Vision.
You mentioned you plan on sharing accommodation and need to be aware that flat shares like we get in the US/UK is not "normal" in UAE. That type of acommodation is usually only for low-paid shop/salon/cleaning staff.


----------

